# Attention! Outboard motor Big Block Fans.



## wills marine (Oct 12, 2007)

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">300hp<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">2 stroke<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">V6<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">3.4 liter (210 CI)<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">87-octane fuel<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Zero Break-in<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">S.A.F.E. mode (runs without oil 4 to 5 hours)<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Manufacturer Scheduled Maintenance every 3 years or 300 hours.<o></o><H1 style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"><U>Until March 31, 2008<o></o></U></H1><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">5 years Non-declining warranty <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Up to 6.99% financing<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Shell gas card up to $500.00<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">For more information call me at Wills Marine of Pensacola 432-2383, ask for Mike<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">Or email [email protected]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">(picture show is 150hp)<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">







</o>


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

is this still a V6?


----------

